# Ohio gun hunt



## Gary Kozak (Nov 7, 2019)

Looking for two people to do a gun hunt (1 deer each) on my Ohio lease. I have 93 acres in Fulton county Ohio it’s 4 miles off the southern Michigan border, little over 2 hours from Grand Rapids. Picture of property attached as well as a few trail cam pics, the big tall 8 point is from last year, had pics of him all over the place saw him once in November then he disappeared, don’t know if someone got him but shows the potential of the area. I keep the pressure light only hunting the last weekend in September and first week of November. I put minerals down twice in the summer and the deer absolutely destroy them. I have 10 stands set up and a couple locations have two stands for multiple wind directions, I’ll show you all of them your welcome to use them or put up your own or a ground blind. Gun season runs Dec 2-8, you could even bow hunt that sat/sun before if you wanted. Harrison lake state park is only a couple miles away $25 a night for an electric sight; or there is a motel in Hudson, Mi about 12 miles away, $65 a night. Cost is $900 a person, honestly not trying to make money off this but the lease is very costly so I’m willing to give it up for the main gun season to be able to afford it. Your out of state license and tag is about $250. I would prefer to work with two people that know each other (hunting partners), it will work out better that way. I’m looking for ethical sportsman that share the same passion for hunting and will leave the land as good as they found it. If I find the right people I could meet you there Sunday, November 24 and show you everything. If it works out for everyone there is a possibility to make it an annual thing. I hunt Michigan to and love it, I’m not going to put it down, but here is your chance to try something different, basically a semi-guided hunt at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

I’m very interested 

I will ask around for partner


----------



## Gary Kozak (Nov 7, 2019)

Cat Power said:


> I’m very interested
> 
> I will ask around for partner


Ok thanks


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Did you get a deer this year? What are you requests when it comes to age of kill?


----------



## Posey Laker (Dec 27, 2010)

Message sent


----------



## bowhunter66 (Nov 5, 2011)

Is this still available. I am east of Morenci, so pretty close.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

bowhunter66 said:


> Is this still available. I am east of Morenci, so pretty close.


You are close.
I lived in Holland.
This could be a nice area. I used to hunt Fulton a little bit and took a nice eight once with the bow...nothing huge but it was a great rut hunt.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Should be a nice area....Years ago I used to hunt a few farms east of there. In fact shot my first buck there with my crossbow. 

I am certain Mr Miller is gone by now...but I had some really good memories from there. The woods I hunted had virgin timber in it...huge I mean huge trees. I remember wild grape vines hanging off this one tree that were thicker than my leg.

Took a friend one bow season who also shot his first buck there too.

Good luck on the lease. Hope someone speaks up


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

The OP PM'd me that it was spoken for for this year. I was too late.


----------



## YooperDeerHunter (Dec 12, 2019)

Hey Gary. I am brand new to this site and haven't figured how to completely navigate it yet. I might be interested in this next year if you do again. Feel free to message me anytime if you'd like to discuss. I am curious to know if you had any success or the guys you got to do it with you this year did. Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------

